# Help! heat press pressure issues



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I received my press about a week ago..I finally try to give it a test run today since I had some free time...I didn't even turn it on because I couldn't get the plate to adjust. The pressure knob on the back on the press would turn but no matter what way I turn it..it doesn't increase or decrease the pressure. The distance between the 2 plates is wide, I can place my whole hand between them. Here is the exact heat press I have and from the same company. 15X15 T Shirt Press Digital Heat Press Transfer Machine | eBay

Help me someone please I wanted to get started with some sample packs today..

Oh yea if this help, this is a big silver screw in the middle on the heat platen, i have tried to turn it but it doesn't move, Could this help with my pressure?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, that big screw should be pressure adjustment.

Why don't you call the seller and have them walk you through it? *650 340 1133*


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The black knob on the back of the handle is the pressure knob. You might have to turn it several times. The screw is just what holds the handle to the platen. There may be a piece of cardboard or something under the press by the springs that is stopping it from coming all the way down. This may be something put there to protect the press during shipment, or one of the springs might be loose.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok I have emailed them but no answer...yea I guess I'll give them a call...Thanks...

oh and do you think my press is any good for just start-up?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Your press looks just like mine, except mine is black. But it looks like it's built the same way. Mine works just fine. I don't have money to burn on expensive presses either.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

this is driving me crazy....i checked by the spring and everything to see if something was there...Nothing...the black knob is turning but it has no effect on the pressure..heck it doesn't have an effect on anything...I've emailed them no answer...I tried calling them but the phone doesn't even ring it's just a busy tone..I wish i had the money to buy a more name brand press...I guess i'll try and get my money back and use it to go towards a name brand.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The knob might be loose. That happened to me once. Try turning it clockwise. The screw might be loose from it's location all the way on the bottom and it will take quite a few turns to get it back into the hole where it belongs. You might have to turn it on its side to see where it's going while you turn it.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok the bottom is ok..the black knob turns but still no effect on the platens. I spoke to someone at the company I bought this from and said to loosen the silver screw bc that controls the heat platen in top..but that didn't help..I'm getting really aggravated with this thing..

Has anyone had a press similar to this one and how did u control the pressure on it?


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

lben said:


> Your press looks just like mine, except mine is black. But it looks like it's built the same way. Mine works just fine. I don't have money to burn on expensive presses either.



Have you had a problem adjusting your pressure knob? Can you possible let me see a picture of yours and also do you think by any chance the silver screw could be the problem?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

tyetshirt said:


> Have you had a problem adjusting your pressure knob? Can you possible let me see a picture of yours and also do you think by any chance the silver screw could be the problem?


Have you tried removing the silver screw? these are usually put in place for travel so the heat press stays closed.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't removed it completely..but I have included some pictures below of what the press is doing..

1st pic: the black knob doesn't go any lower or higher than it is and the silver screw is where it originally was when it arrived

2nd pic: the press closed at the farthest it would close..if u look at the silver screw it looks like it is interfering but I loosed it and the pressure didn't get lower


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Try removing it completely (the silver screw) watch for any packing material (cardboard, piece of wood)


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, mine is identical to yours and I just went downstairs and fiddled with it and I got mine to look just like yours which really scared me. Open your press all the way and tighten the black knob in a clockward position. Now go to that silver screw.. when I removed mine it did the same thing yours is doing, so I put it back but it didn't work until it got about an inch exposed. Now it closes all the way again. So loosen the nut on the bottom of the silver screw and tighten the screw down until only an inch of it is exposed above the press, then tighten the bolt back up and see if that helps.

You have to screw that black knob for quite a few clockwise turns before it will make a difference, especially if yours is all the way up. Once it's engaged you will notice the very back of the arm mechanism change positions. And always tighten the knob when the press is open not closed.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok I have tried that..still no luck...I think the black knob is just for decoration. I was just curious to see what was going on with the knob so I removed the back on the press and this black knob has no room to move up or down bc there's a big screw like thing on the bottom and it can't move up because it's at the too of the hole and it can't move down because the bottom of the screw is on the bottom of the piece below it. I think I have been sold some non-working junk..

Pics below..plz take a look and see if there's something else to be done


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

ok i think i'm done with this heat press...Anyone know of a decent starter press for under $300 that I can purchase until I can get my revenue up to purchase a more expensive one?


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

lben said:


> OK, mine is identical to yours and I just went downstairs and fiddled with it and I got mine to look just like yours which really scared me. Open your press all the way and tighten the black knob in a clockward position. Now go to that silver screw.. when I removed mine it did the same thing yours is doing, so I put it back but it didn't work until it got about an inch exposed. Now it closes all the way again. So loosen the nut on the bottom of the silver screw and tighten the screw down until only an inch of it is exposed above the press, then tighten the bolt back up and see if that helps.
> 
> You have to screw that black knob for quite a few clockwise turns before it will make a difference, especially if yours is all the way up. Once it's engaged you will notice the very back of the arm mechanism change positions. And always tighten the knob when the press is open not closed.




Hey where did you get your heat press? I'm giving up on the one I have and purchasing one that won't give me a headache trying to get it to function properly. My budget is still low as I haven't been able to make any money with this press.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, there is one exactly like mine, from the same company on ebay right now and the auction has only 5 hours left. So far no one has bid on it. The starting price is $169.99 w/$50 S&H. I have gotten all of my presses from this company so far (except one) and have not had any issues with the presses. Except for the one that went up in flames but it was several years old at the time and was a multifunction press. Anyhow here's the ebay listing New 15 x 15 Sublimation Digital Heat Press Machine B&L | eBay. The seller is eyepowersupplies.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

lben said:


> OK, there is one exactly like mine, from the same company on ebay right now and the auction has only 5 hours left. So far no one has bid on it. The starting price is $169.99 w/$50 S&H. I have gotten all of my presses from this company so far (except one) and have not had any issues with the presses. Except for the one that went up in flames but it was several years old at the time and was a multifunction press. Anyhow here's the ebay listing New 15 x 15 Sublimation Digital Heat Press Machine B&L | eBay. The seller is eyepowersupplies.


Ok thanks.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

proworldlinda said:


> Is this a manual press or an automatic one?


Hi mine is manual


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

the giant screw is not supposed to move. the "nut" next to the black handle is what moves up and down to tighten or loosen. when you turn the black handle does the nut move ? if your not sure put a couple pieces of tape, one above and one below the nut (flush) and turn it does it give you any gaps or get tight either way ? is the paint on the screw worn off of any of it (it will wear off when the nut rides over it). 

i know this might be a dumb question but did you turn it more than a few turns either way ? 

the silver screw on top might also be a adjustment for the press. did you try moving that ? you will have to loosen the nut that is tight against the bottom first so it will have room to move. if that works and it's tight then once you are happy tighten the bottom nut to keep everything where it should be.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey I have loosen the nut on the black handle, but now when I turn the black knob the whole knob turns.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh and the paint on the big screw that the pressure knob is attached is missing paint. 

Another question does the pressure have to be powered to make the pressure against.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i meant the silver screw on the press, not the black handle. that one has to be tight. if it is missing paint it probably has been adjusted. i doubt they just missed that when they were painting it. 

i don't have the same one you have but i know that i have to turn my knob 6 or 7 turns to have it really move any. i think your not turning it enough.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok when u said the "black handle" did you mean the pressure knob in the back of the press..if so that's the one I'm talking about that I loosen. I have also loosen and took the silver screw off. When I try to turn the pressure knob(black handle/knob) the knob doesn't make the heat platen loose or tight..the knob turns counter-clockwise easily..but doesn't make a difference..turning the knob clockwise it only turns about 3-4 time and it still doesn't make a difference.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

When he was talking about the black handle he was talking about the silver screw under the handle. The black knob is the black knob. You do not need the power turned on or even plugged in to change the pressure on the press.

Open the press by lifting the handle all the way up, now turn the black knob clockwise 7 or 8 times each time you fully turn it watch the handle where the knob screws into it to see if it moves at all. Then close the press and see if any changes have taken place. Keep doing that until things start working correctly.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Nothing is working..I have tried everything you all are telling me.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Then I would say you got a bad machine if nothing is making that platen go down.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey do any of you think the proworld transpro or the sunie heat press is any good?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know anything about either of them. I think the one from proworld comes with strings. I think you have to buy so many $$$ worth of paper from them before you can get the press for $169. I think. I could be wrong on that, but I remember there was some kind of a catch and that was why I didn't get one from them.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone for the advice/input...But I have a question that off subject...

I am now looking for a vinyl cutter to cut my designs out. I'll be doing text and graphics, I only have about $300-$350 to spend. Is there a cutter anyone can recommend?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

lben said:


> I don't know anything about either of them. I think the one from proworld comes with strings. I think you have to buy so many $$$ worth of paper from them before you can get the press for $169. I think. I could be wrong on that, but I remember there was some kind of a catch and that was why I didn't get one from them.


Loretta, no strings or catches. The press can be purchased at the regular price, or less with the promotion that we offer.


----------



## A Cut Above (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW !!! I know this thread is old but I'm really glad I came across it. I was considering one of those same heat presses but not now. Did you ever get it to work ?. I guess the old saying is true " you get what you pay for ". Sorry to hear about your issues though.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

No never got it to work..I shipped it back to them and got my money back..


----------



## A Cut Above (Sep 23, 2011)

So what did you end up going with ? I'm still in the market for a heat press. How much did you pay for the one you went with ? And are you happy with it ?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Save your money until you can get a GCC Expert 24, about 450.00....


----------



## sevagba (Aug 22, 2012)

Funny thing is that now I have the exact same problem as tyetshirt but the only difference is that my $400 chinese heat press was functionally perfectly for 4 months up until I had this one client.

He wanted me to press his name on the back of his life jacket. So i started turning the pressure knob anti-clock wise to get the desired opening/pressure. The client left satisfied and with a big smile but I didn't 

I had an order of 20 tshirts to press but unfortunately my heat press died on me. I can't turn it clock wise anymore, nor anti clock wise. I could take pictures but they are exactly the same as tyetshirt's posted pics (just mine is black)

Does anyone have any idea what could have happened?


----------



## Felinorosari (Jul 13, 2018)

I ran across this post years after I was initially posted researching the same issue. I’m glad I did. So I’m posting now for anyone that my have the same issue. I was able to resolve the issue by basically strong arming the machine into lowering the platten. If anyone needs more info on this feel free to reach out.


----------



## Felinorosari (Jul 13, 2018)

I ran across this post years after I was initially posted researching the same issue. I’m glad I did. So I’m posting now for anyone that my have the same issue. I was able to resolve the issue by basically strong arming the machine into lowering the platten. If anyone needs more info on this feel free to reach out.


----------



## KarinM (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi, I'm having the same problem
Turning the knob clockwise as far as it will go - no change. I can close it all the way, but from what I'm reading I'm not getting enough pressure and can't get any HTV to adhere to fabric. Would appreciate any info you can give me to fix this problem. Thanks!


----------



## JeannieP1 (Mar 30, 2020)

F2C 5 in 1 Professional Digital Transfer Sublimation PRESS MACHINE Press handle does not close all the way even though I keep turning the black knob.. Anyone know how to adjust this to get it to close


----------

